# Dead or just resting?



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Over on MTBR, they're saying we're dead! I told them that we're just resting. 

I know it is supposed to be winter and usually we'd all be hibernating, but take a look outside ... it's sunny and warm! At the moment it seems that we had all our winter between Thanksgiving and Christmas. I guess we'll be back to normal in a week or two. 

Anyone else out there riding these days?


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

I ride every weekend both days. Beautiful outside right now. Will try to get in one or two after work rides this week as well. Gearing up for another good year.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Anyone else out there riding these days?


Hey, it's how I get to work! And try to get in at least 100 miles/weekend.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

i did Three Bears today...doin' Diablo tomorrow.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> Over on MTBR, they're saying we're dead! I told them that we're just resting.
> 
> I know it is supposed to be winter and usually we'd all be hibernating, but take a look outside ... it's sunny and warm! At the moment it seems that we had all our winter between Thanksgiving and Christmas. I guess we'll be back to normal in a week or two.
> 
> Anyone else out there riding these days?


Rain, sleet, or snow; I ride to and from work.


Being sick; that's another story.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I been riding here in Santa Cruz/Corralitos/Aptos.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

a cold this week. Can't ride.
otherwise I ride 6-7days/week: commuting to work, outside when warm, roller when cold.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I spent 10 days in the land of kimchi. Came back this week with some kind of bug so I haven't been riding my usual mileage but I actually feel better while riding than laying in bed. It seems I've lost a ton of form, but I'm hoping it's just because I'm sick.

Oh yeah, one day was -11F windchill over there. It's been gorgeous the past couple of days being back.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I'm doing a lot of night riding and riding with kids so trail rides were on deck.

But I have Strava now so watch out asphalt. Makes the routes so interesting!!

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

This weather is awesome! Was able to fit a ride in every other day last week...

Strava has me hooked now too, I bought two more garmin mounts so I can start tracking rides on all my bikes.


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, then the forum is 'resting' because everybody is out riding... that's fine


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I rode from SF to Point Reyes lighthouse and back on saturday, and from Healdsburg to Napa and back the week before. Very pleasant weather and rides both days. 

It's pretty typical to have a few weeks of sunny weather in January or February.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Saturday. Livermore, patterson pass, sunol and return
Sunday, Yountville to pope valley, Mt.Howell, calistoga then yountville

back to back 50 milers with 3k of climb each.

Last weekend, Danville to calaveras and return

Week before that, patterson del puerto canyon


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I had a fall descending 84 from Sky Londa - nothing serious but my ribs are still sore so I've been taking it easy. Feel guilty wasting this awesome weather.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Yikes! East side or West side? I don't fear the fall descending 84 so much as I would a following car.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

dwgranda said:


> Yikes! East side or West side? I don't fear the fall descending 84 so much as I would a following car.


East side.. during commute time, no less. Road was a bit wet so I was trying to take it easy, but still lost the bike on the first right turn. So lucky there were no cars on the other side of the road!

Minor road rash, nearly all healed now, but my ribs have been sore since. 

Have much more respect for wet roads now!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Was a good weekend for me. Saturday: Toll Gate, Mt. Eden (back side), Redwood Gulch & Hwy 9. Sunday: Old La Honda in 21 minutes. Not the fastest but I havent ridden much, so I was happy. Prius that buzzed me can go to Hell!

Chl


----------



## george_da_trog (Feb 12, 2004)

If you take away all the "what tire should I use?" threads they'd look dead too.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

ratpick said:


> Minor road rash, nearly all healed now, but my ribs have been sore since.


Sorry to hear about that - hope you'll be back at full strength soon. It doesn't seem to take much rain to bring up the oil in the road and make it treacherous for road cyclists. Mike from Chain Reactions has often mentioned how slippery 84 can be when damp.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ratpick said:


> I had a fall descending 84 from Sky Londa - nothing serious but my ribs are still sore so I've been taking it easy. Feel guilty wasting this awesome weather.



So how did it happen? First crash? They say there's two kinds of road riders, those who've crashed and those who haven't.

francis


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Truckee/Donner Lake/Soda Springs off of I-80.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/forumdisplay.php?f=76


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

george_da_trog said:


> If you take away all the "what tire should I use?" threads they'd look dead too.


LOL, or the "I'm thinking of moving to California, where should I live?" threads.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

francois said:


> So how did it happen? First crash? They say there's two kinds of road riders, those who've crashed and those who haven't.
> 
> francis


I don't really know what happened.. I was trying to take it easy but suddenly found myself on the road! I'll go with the oil theory.

Not my first crash - my first was the worst, descending the backside of Mt Hamilton having way too much fun, found gravel in a corner at about 30 mph.. that one left a mark! The only good thing about it was that I stopped being scared of crashing (or maybe that wasn't a good thing


----------

